# October Hole



## NMT (Jun 16, 2005)

How about $50 from 60 people and we'll be done (less than the cost of a single day skiing for years of free boating).

59 to go.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I've just received emails from 4 guys sending checks today ranging from $60-$30. Thanks Nathan, Mike, Kirk and Dan. You guys are great!! NMT is right we just need 46 more people to send a check for $50.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Easy As. I emailed Matt, he gave me the address, I sent a check today and even got a matching contribution from the office.


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

call yer buds!! get 'em over a barrel!!
 
http://mountainbuzz.com/viewtopic.php?t=8051


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Ryan also gave $100. And Jamie is sending a check
We can get this done. We need everyone to send a check.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a few October hole questions, probably answered in a previous thread.

1) Where is the October Hole? On the St. Vrain up stream or downstream of Lyons?

2) What flows are expected into October? 

3) What gage is best to use?

4) Is this a low water feature? What flows will it be fun at?

Cheers!
-Dan


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Dan, Thanks for the donation. If we can get more donations
then the answers to your questions will be

1 St Vrain 0.4 miles downstream from the A-hole
2 >350 cfs
3 Arn?
4 when we get it built we'll know...... hopefully down to 200 cfs and up to FLOOD STAGE!! Isn't that how all play holes are supposed to be?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks also to David for a $100 donation and many others as well, but we still need for many others to step up. We are very close to what we need and bottom line we have very limited time to gather what we can. Construction is set to start VERY shortly and we don't have the funds to do everything we would like too.

Please donate whatever you can... any donations are appreciated. $5??-$500???.

Thanks!


----------



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

Sorry if this duplicates a previous post. I thought I responded to this last night. There is no exact gage for the "future " October Hole. You will need to add the Black Bear Hole gage on the flow page to the St Vrain Feeder Canal gage, which is this one http://www.dwr.state.co.us/Hydrology/flow_graph.asp?ID=SVSLYOCO&MTYPE=DISCHRG

You will also need to subtract out an unknown amount that is being diverted to Boulder Reservoir, which can be anything from 0-50% of the St Vrain Feeder Canal gage. You will at least know if the water is running or not. 

As for normal flows. I think we should see a total flow of around 300-400 cfs through Sept. Once you get into October then it is more of a function of calls. One day it will be running and the next nothing, but normaly the total flow should be around 200-300 cfs. We are trying to copy the design of the Black Bear Hole a much as we can, which normally should be decent down to about 230 cfs.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Thank you to Patrick, Jon, Brody and Ryan. All new contributors to helping build the October Hole. I've had a few people say "it isn't much but..." Guys, EVERYTHING helps. I feel like I'm on NPR during contribution week. It's no joke.......It's up to you to send in a check, This cost less than a day at Eldora. Hmmmmm day at Eldora or kayaking through Oct 31st every year........?????? I'll leave it at that. Please Email or call (see first Post on thread) if you would like to be a part of this. This will be my last post RE then need for financial help........Hopefully any future posts will be RE Construction of the O-Hole. Thanks to everyone....kayakers are good folk. :lol: :lol:       :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

Whats the latest Money Sitaution! are we any closer to the goal. keep on posting NPR style, I think it helps. Especially if we are close. 

LEts get the thing built!


----------



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

I'll have a new tally for ya'll by the end of the week. However, we are not at what we need yet, but close


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Black Bear Hole Gage? What's the station abbreviation?

So far as the supply canal data, you're right it's a hit or miss, but in October there are plenty of 100+cfs days.

Good luck on the project guys!


----------



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

Here is the BB Hole gage http://www.dwr.state.co.us/Hydrology/flow_graph.asp?ID=SVCLYOCO&MTYPE=DISCHRG

BTW, Ervdm and I were in there last night fartin around


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I put my check for $50 in the mail this morning. I think this is a great idea and well worth our support. As for the big picture, each little step like this takes things one step closer to making colorado a better place to paddle. From a personal standpoint a $50 investment in the October hole will probably save me over $50 in gas come october when I don't have to drive all the way to shoshone from Denver.


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

sent another $50 today in stead of my buddy in Alaska, he'll be happy for it when he moves home!!! I dropped it right in the post office bin so look for it on friday morning, all going well!!


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

My $50 is in th email as well. Hopefully it helps and that you get what you need. There are lots of people on this site and hopefully enough of them will get involved and help out if they can.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Everyone should be proud......Marty and I collected $1200.00 from your generous donations just yesterday. Thanks to everyone. I'm expecting some more in the mail today. Arn will update the site with info on construction. We still need your donations. We're still short of what the contractor needs. I'd be willing to auction a day of paddling with me in order to raise the last $1500.00. Let the bidding and wise cracks begin.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

No bids yet?????? Ok, I'll wear a monkey thong for the entire paddle trip (excluding the Animas).


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*address*

Please post where and name to send cash and my contribution will be on the way.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Please write check to: Lyons Youth Parks and Recreation

Please send to: C/O Matt Booth
PO Box 903 Lyons, CO 80540

email [email protected] phone 303 229 000


----------



## gregmcrae (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm taking my $50.00 to the post office right now. Thanks to Arn, Matt, (and everybody else involved) for the effort.


----------

